# Add more experience to CDR



## dskmanju

Hi,
I am an Electrical Engineer & got positive CDR on January 15, 2015 with experience assessment.
Now, I want to update my experience to this date?
Can anybody tell me the path & the applicable fees?
Thank You.
Dhammika


----------

